# First Blower, Poulan Pro Advise needed



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello everyone

I just purchased a new blower at Costco for $949 (Canada). One of the managers told me that as long as I remain a member and still have the receipt that I could return or exchange it 10years down the road if i wanted to (Not sure I believe that one but it was a good line).

Anyway the blower I bought was a Poulan Pro 1150E27

I couldn't find alot of reviews on it, the 2 I did find where positive. I was going to return it as it doesn't have power steering. After reading mix reviews about power steering (freezing up and such) I don't think I really need it as I can handle the blower pretty good with out it.

My cousin helped me unload it off the truck and was there when I assembled it (took 10 minutes). He said it was identical to a craftsman that he bought last year except for the color and name on it, I thought this was interesting.

Anyway I do have a question as I really know nothing about blowers or engines ( i am an IT guy). The link below has the specs for the snow blower and I was wondering if someone with experiences would advice me if this blower should be fine to keep or is there something else that I should be looking for. We had 8 inches of light snow yesterday and the 250cc engine blower that snow like it was nothing.

Here is the link to spec's
PP1150E27

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You will never really know until you use it in heavy snow. It seems kind of small for a 27" blower, but at the same time not super tiny. As long as you are sensible with the machine and take your time it should be fine.

The power steering is one of those things you will never need until you actually use it. Then you will never want to use a blower without it again.


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

Shryp said:


> You will never really know until you use it in heavy snow. It seems kind of small for a 27" blower, but at the same time not super tiny. As long as you are sensible with the machine and take your time it should be fine.
> 
> The power steering is one of those things you will never need until you actually use it. Then you will never want to use a blower without it again.


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

A friend of mine bought a Poulan Pro a couple before last years snow fall. It is a 24" 9hp. I gave him a hard time about it because it was so much smaller than mine (Gilson 32" 10hp) Until I borrowed it from him when mine needed parts. I was amazed at how well it ran and blew snow. We live in wisconsin and do get quite a bit of snow, though we havent got any yet this year. Although not having ran the model you have, I would have to say that you shouldnt have much trouble with your machine. Good luck with it and make sure to let us know how well you do with it in some good deap heavy snow.

Cody


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

I sure will come back after a good snow fall and update you


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

your snowblower like many many snowblowers are going to have limitations of what it will do as far as going through different snow /ice conditions.be reasonable with it and try not to test its limits all the time. you should be fine


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

So I guess I got nervus with people saying "it should do" and talking about "limitations". I returned the poulan pro and got this craftman. the craftman has a 305cc B&S engine and EZ steer and seems to be well built. The craftsman was $600 off until Dec 4 so got it for $999. I hope I am not disappointed.
What are your thoughts??
CRAFTSMAN®/MD 27'' 305cc Dual Stage Snowblower with EZ Steer - Sears | Sears Canada


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

14.5 Torque Power 305cc Briggs & Stratton Engine.
12" auger handles the heaviest snow.
6 forward speeds and 2 reverse speeds.
Electric starter for quick starts. No need to pull.
Crank controlled, 180 degree chute rotation. Adjust angle of chute deflector from the operator position so you can throw show where you want. Angle adjustment controls throwing distance.
16" Arctic Trac tires provide excellent traction. Rubber cleats eliminate the need for tire chains and do not mark paved surfaces.
E-Z Steer power steering. Dual trigger control allows for easy maneuverability.
Single hand controls. Frees use of other hand for adjusting chute without slowing or stopping.
Reinforced drive belts for long life.
2 year limited warranty


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

Impressive specs on that Craftsman. I'm betting it will handle anything you decide to put up against it. Let us know how it does.


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't wait to try it out. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

Well we just got our first 8 inches of snow. So I couldn't wait to try out my new Craftsman 305cc B&S 27" snow blower. Works great so far. The "power steering is very nice, only thing is the trigger seems to get a little stuck once in a while and it takes a couple squeezes before it lets loose. So far I am am pleased. And the best part is I wasnt even tied when i was finished and my back didnt hurt, I felt sorry for my neibour down the road using a shovel,


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*1st use*

Sounds like you have a machine matched to your needs. Can't ask for more than that! Glad it's worked out so well for you.


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Pro advice*

Sata, 

Don't forget to change your oil once a year and keep gasoline stabilizer such as Stabil in your fuel as you use it. 
Run it out of fuel when you are done with it for the season and then you will be ready to _rock and roll_ on a moment's notice. (because nothing is worse than a machine that won't operate when you need it most)


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

that briggs 305cc is a great engine and you won't have a shortage of power, I had one on a 32" simplicity and it ran great.


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

Quickrick said:


> Sata,
> 
> Don't forget to change your oil once a year and keep gasoline stabilizer such as Stabil in your fuel as you use it.
> Run it out of fuel when you are done with it for the season and then you will be ready to _rock and roll_ on a moment's notice. (because nothing is worse than a machine that won't operate when you need it most)


Do i need stabilizer if running premium gas? Why does one need a stabilizer?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Stabilizer*



satafterh said:


> Do i need stabilizer if running premium gas? Why does one need a stabilizer?


For the same reason beer goes stale once the can is opened. Gasoline changes stage once put in a tank. It evaporates and loses something once exposed to air for a while. One problem, alcohol seems to make it worse. Regardless, octane rating is irrelevant. If you need it, you need it.


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

satafterh said:


> Do i need stabilizer if running premium gas? Why does one need a stabilizer?


 
Fuel stabilizer has a limited shelf life. Best thing to do is to run your blower dry. As the prior poster indicated octane rating won't effect gasoline deterioration and there probably isn't a reason to use premium in your snowblower unless the manual says to use it.

________________________________________________
My snowblower in action: 

Kubota B3030 Snowblowing on 1/02/2012 - YouTube


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

I use premium, because in our area premium gas doesn't have any alcohol.
But I still use a stabilizer.
After approx 3 months I pour the remaining fuel out of the container into my truck and fill the can with some new premium.
I have had good success with this method.


----------



## satafterh (Nov 25, 2011)

Just wanted to update all of you on the craftsman 305 cc blower I bought. I have had the opportunity to try it about 8 times now, twice in pretty deep snow. This thing has more power than I will ever need. It even went through older settled snow in my back yard like nothing. Very happy with my purchase.


----------

